# Moderators. Can we have a makeup sub board here?



## Weathernut (Sep 4, 2010)

Wondering if we could have a sub board of Halloween makeup.
Would love to see techniques, to ideas on Halloween makup
i.e. from airbrush equipment and how to's to what glue works best for keeping wounds on!

Thoughts?


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

I think this is a brilliant idea. Of course, I'm biased 

-Chris


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

If there is a lot of response to this thread it can be considered.  The more sections the more things can be confusing to new members. However this is a subject that if there is enough posts relating to makeup.. it could be considered.


----------



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

I too would like to see a sub board about Halloween makeup


----------



## Weathernut (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd like to learn more about it, the equipment used for pros to average joe's!
Hope we can drum up enough support!


----------



## Dirtnap13 (Oct 4, 2011)

i, too, support this idea.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I think it's a good idea. Count me for in as a "YES"


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

As a makeup artist for indie films and just really getting my feet wet I would love to see a thread for makeup only


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I will sign the petition also


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I think it would be a good idea!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love this idea!


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm for it! I'd love to see more people posting about just the makeup side of things.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I think that would be awesome!!!! Many of us here are addicted to "Face Off". This could be a pretty cool thread!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't care if we have it, but I would probably use it, especially if it were more prominent. So i guess that is a sort of yes.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Aug 31, 2012)

Newbie here- I would like a makeup sub board as well! I was just looking around trying to find one shortly after signing up hehe. I'm trying to search around the the costume section for the makeup related articles... anyway, count this as me signing the petition for a makeup section!


----------



## Weathernut (Sep 4, 2010)

Initially I said sub board, but it can be in the main section or anywhere! I just need to learn some skills and I KNOW folks here have them and can share their knowledge with me!!!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd give it a thumbs up as well and think it'd be really helpful.


----------



## wyplash (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm online doing research for my costume makeup now and would love to see a board. If anyone has ideas on how to do the foundation for goth makeup that will hold up during the night and look good in photos (without costing a fortune in new product) I would love the input!


----------



## wyplash (Aug 25, 2012)

@ The Halloween Lady. I love Face Off!


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

i also think that a makeup section would be wonderful..... It gets a little crazy to did through many post just to find makeup pics, ideas, and tips..... HEY! thats what you can call it... Make up photos/ideas/and tips!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in for a makeup board as well!


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Totally a great idea. I'd be willing to participate / learn / contribute.


----------



## Molotov (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, I found this forum in hopes there would be a section just for makeup. I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Weathernut (Sep 4, 2010)

Well Moderators?, how about it? Seems like we have some interest in a make up board!!!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I think any new user would be able to find a category of Make-up or a simple question from that new user and members would point them in the right direction.
The more compartmentalized and grouped the information is on the forum the easier it is to find and get answers. Also the more involved members become. It is a great compliment that this was brought up and so simple surprised it wasn't thought of sooner.

I think it should include prosthetics as this seems to go hand in hand

My thoughts...


----------



## wyplash (Aug 25, 2012)

Is this going to happen? I've checked back a couple of times already and have been on the hunt to find the "right" makeup to put together my costume. I would love some help.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I expect to make some enhancements to the site in the coming few days including addressing this.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it's a great idea


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm IN!!!


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Love the idea!! I just purchased an airbrush and have been having fun learning it and would luv to try to do makeup with it but definetly need some pointers!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

DONE!!! Start posting now: http://www.halloweenforum.com/makeup/


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

larry said:


> DONE!!! Start posting now: http://www.halloweenforum.com/makeup/


THANK YOU Larry!!!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh yeah- makeup is absolutely a worthy forum. And I know there is a lot of response to having it. But I've never really seen makeup posts much in any other forum, so I wonder how busy it will actually be. I hope it is- effect makeup done well is amazing.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in


----------

